# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

View from the bridge, Houston Ship Channel


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Kewel pic, Always wondered what it would look like.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1 and 2. Brewing butterflies in the back yard. A bunch of these are in an indoor enclosure now and are in chrysalis 

3. Bull Creek bass
4. Favorite new snack
4.


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Bonnie and Clyde Trip


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I took some good ones this week at Landa Park. Start with some deer and squirrel.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Some ducks and birds


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Not mine but cute anyway.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My oldest Grandson stayed with us this week. He wanted to do some woodworking with me, so we decided to build him a "Man Crate" to put some of his things in. He stacked pieces after I made the cuts on my mitre saw. He sanded, stained the wood, and handed each piece to me as I put it together. This is what we came up with...




























Of course I took him fishing. He wore the rat reds out !!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Some bass from the Comal river


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Different sunfish


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Prime Rib for July 4
On the smoker till internal temp of 104


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

awesome pis guys, yall did well this week,

Just a few yall know what I like, early and late , its what makes the day for me.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*Frio River last week and Happy Hour!*

Frio fun and happy hour


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

My youngest, she is smart, talented, and adventurous.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

One more


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> My oldest Grandson stayed with us this week. He wanted to do some woodworking with me, so we decided to build him a "Man Crate" to put some of his things in. He stacked pieces after I made the cuts on my mitre saw. He sanded, stained the wood, and handed each piece to me as I put it together. This is what we came up with...


Very nice crate Bo.



Lagunaroy said:


> One more


Oh man that makes my stomach turn!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Last Friday and Saturday night had dinner here......









Shark mackeral----

















Finished this big booger---









My next skiff- gotta have a carrot, right???


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*Fish*

some fishing trips with kiddos...


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*more trips*

more kiddo trips


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*red*

nofnsuzies redfish....


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*jalepeno poppers and a cold one!*

jalepeno poppers and a cold one!


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*Blondie on the goat*

blondie on the goat


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*One more*

My new to me smoker. 4 foot long 24 inch pipe with a 2X2X2 foot fire box. all 3/16 inch. Need some temp gauges and a new shelf, but I should be good to go after that.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Knocking down the BIG BUCKS! And $4 a week for insurance! :rotfl:

Burning the San Bernard NWR

Cleaning old boxes out of the attic


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> Some bass from the Comal river


Wow that brings back great memories. My family used to go on a annual trip to stay on the comal every year. A few of my buds and their families would usually come as well. We always stayed at The Other Place. In the early morning my dad would take us to the tube chute(prince soloms park?) And drop us off before he went to Taco Cabana to get breakfast tacos for everyone. We would be the first ones on the river and we would make the float and fish. We mastered the art of sitting upright in your tube and fishing as you floated. We would get back just as breakfast was ending. We would float during the day too, but the water wasnt as clear and you had to deal with people.

There were some BIG bass and some REAL big cats down there. My best friend caught a 31in striped bass at the waterfall just below the tube chute. Standing on top and hooked a little bait fish when he dropped a piece of corn into the rapid water. Thew the baitfish in there and caught a huge striper. As it was peeling out line heading downstream he goes "hold my tube Im going in!" Threw his tube to me and bailed off into the waterfall and headed downstream to catch his fish. Haha

Long winded but man those were good times.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice pictures everyone!!

I have a few sunsets and sunrises from Rockport from last weekend.

Sunsets.























































Sunrises.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

*As it was peeling out line heading downstream he goes "hold my tube Im going in!" Threw his tube to me and bailed off into the waterfall and headed downstream to catch his fish. Haha*

Keep this guy around sir, will make a solid wingman I assure you!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple more sunrises.



















Made a few trolls in the "Wild blue yonder" on Sunday. Lost a good King or something around the standpipe rig. Couldn't get any more hits so we went back to the bay's.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Picture of my first redfish (sight casted to) on my new Laguna rod.
Random pics of family, vacation.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*New to us smoker and party patio flag art.*

New smoker we bought from another 2cooler and some flag art my son is doing on the patio area.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Posted a side thread last week with all the pics that I did not to ver load the fridays.. I am going o repost a few of some rarities that you dont see everyday.

I went to go vist Mom for a few weeks and provide some Outdoor and Nutritional Therapy..:dance:

Montuak Point sunset. Provided many fresh catch dinners
Cape Cod Dunes
Coast Guard Rescue Boat being lifted to Chatum Light houst for display
JFK in Hyannis
Topiary Gardens in Newport Rhode Island
Ford for the Ford peeps


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

But Of Coarse.....Some plates catch n cooked up for Mom...

Fresh catch Fluke Stuffed with a side of Bouillabaisse
Fresh catch Porgy
Porgy Ce-vee-chee
Fresh catch Bluefeech Dijioneese
Filet Mignon n Spiral Zucchini
Blue Fin tuna Citrus Charred 
Red Snappa Balisico
Seafood Pasta

Link for more pics

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=14401194#post14401194


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Last week Plates.. It sure is good to post on a PC than phone...lol 

Have you had enough ? lol Drool On ! 

Garlic Rosemary Chop

Spaghetti n Lamb, Venison n Wild Boar Balls

Lemon Beurre Blanc Lemon Pepper Speckled Trout

Get Well Cheeken Soupa

Tx Grilled Gulf Shrimp , Red Bead Salad n Citrus Salad

Pecan Butter, Sauce , polish Cajun Roasted Pecan Speckled Trout ( Thanks for the bigger Feech plate / Platter Mom ! Its a welcome addition..


Eggplant n Veggie Beurre Blanc Stuffed Flounda, Flounda Ce-vee-chee , Grilled Shrimp Cocktail 

Pecan Speckled Benedict


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Our baby turned 20 two days ago. It happens so fast.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

1) my little man with a 5 lb bass!! caught all on his own with his own beetle spin. cast, reel, hook, and get it up on the bank!! he's really getting to be quite the fisherman and that makes momma and daddy happy/proud!!
2) little man with little trout at the TCD a few weeks ago
3) not quite Capt Dave level...but homemade crawfish and shrimp pistolletes (pretty darn close to what you get at Steamboat Bills in LC)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Rusty up at Johnson GT hooked me up with new bars to help me get in my truck. My back is giving me fits and I can't get in to see who I want to fix it until the 11th. In the mean time, I can get in my truck again. The ones on the bed are just for show. If you need something for your truck, he's a long time 2cooler and gives a 2cool discount.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fishin' Trip said:


> 1) my little man with a 5 lb bass!! caught all on his own with his own beetle spin. cast, reel, hook, and get it up on the bank!! he's really getting to be quite the fisherman and that makes momma and daddy happy/proud!!
> 2) little man with little trout at the TCD a few weeks ago
> 3) not quite Capt Dave level...but homemade crawfish and shrimp pistolletes (pretty darn close to what you get at Steamboat Bills in LC)
> 
> ...


You ought to not teach that youngan how to stretch his arms out during picture taking. LOL nice bass and good looking Pistollettes


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Me and Rea Rea,,,, it's all all about the clubface, Trackman makes it easy 





My Niece's new piece



So true


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

View from the place we are staying in Homer.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Me and Rea Rea,,,, it's all all about the clubface, Trackman makes it easy
> 
> My Niece's new piece
> 
> So true


Oh good lord! Now you've got beautiful talented grand child and an incredibly gifted family member. You people amaze me! You should sell your genesâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Oh good lord! Now you've got beautiful talented grand child and an incredibly gifted family member. You people amaze me! You should sell your genesâ€¦â€¦..


Your so sweet, my niece does have a gift

her website http://www.mardierees.com/about/


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Added some horns to my mower.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Steven H said:


> *As it was peeling out line heading downstream he goes "hold my tube Im going in!" Threw his tube to me and bailed off into the waterfall and headed downstream to catch his fish. Haha*
> 
> Keep this guy around sir, will make a solid wingman I assure you!!!


He was my best man at the wedding. Been buds since 3rd grade. His speech had my family rolling, and the wifes family running for cover.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

couple nice cretaceous period survivors from yesterday, river is looking great and headed back again in a day or two


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few random pics off of the laptop:texasflag


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

one more pic..


----------

